# California Wild Fires ... in pictures



## MA-Caver (Nov 19, 2008)

Again some really amazing and horrifying photos of the fires in California (yet again)... Truly gives the scope of the devastation that is going on out there. 
http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2008/11/california_wildfires_yet_again.html

comments/thoughts?

To give an idea just how HOT these fires are burning... check out this one photograph...


----------



## Tames D (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks for these amazing pics. Picture #32 was a sight we saw all day long on Sunday here in my neighborhood in Diamond Bar.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 20, 2008)

What horrific devastation. My heart goes out to those who lost their homes and I'm thankful that Qui Gon and Iceman have been fortunate in keeping safe.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 20, 2008)

Amazing.


----------



## Lisa (Nov 20, 2008)

Holy crap.  I sat here looking at those pictures with my jaw dropping.  For our members here near the fires, stay away, leave when told to and stay safe.  If ya wanna come to Winnipeg for a few days, feel free.  We have extra room.  The weather here is COMPLETELY different from what you are experiencing there!


----------

